# how do you paint the armageddon steel legion?



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been wanting to get into them for some time (I've been considering starting an IG "blitzkrieg" themed army but more on that another time)

my problem is that I don't know how to paint them,the infantry seem simple and all I need to know are what colors they use but how do you paint the vehicles and get that "airbrush" effect? (I know for sure its not the airbrush since I've seen the models in old white dwarfs waaaaaaay before the airbrush was out....)

so can anyone help me out here?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Airbrushes have been out for many many years before GW decided to make one. 

They really are ideal for soft edged camo on vehicles, and there are not many other ways to get this effect that I am aware off.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> Airbrushes have been out for many many years before GW decided to make one.
> 
> They really are ideal for soft edged camo on vehicles, and there are not many other ways to get this effect that I am aware off.


dont talk crazy everyone knows Games workshop invented air brushes :biggrin:


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

lol,I was mentioning the thing about the airbrush since I don't think GW would let eavy metal use anything that wasn't from them or citadel


----------

